# This post has been removed



## Jeff15 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 26, 2020)

I can almost see China!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 26, 2020)

Well, I thought it was worth passing on........


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 26, 2020)

Maybe we can use the pic as an icon for reported posts lol


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good idea.........


----------



## primefactor123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Good one, Jeff!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

Ya really had to dig deep to make that one work!  But it looks like you drilled it.


----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 11, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 198037


Hahahahahahaha


----------

